
If SAP Built an Electric Car... - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/19/if-sap-built-an-electric-car/
======
mahmud
That's not a joke but a cleverly disguised marketing message. They're
emphasizing scalability, reliability, security, dependability and other feel-
good "ities" while reframing their atrocious _usability_ as a power option for
experts.

Yyyyyyyyeah, SAP just discovered web memes as a source of Revenue 2.0.

~~~
rizzn
I hadn't looked at it that way, but my cloud section editor assured me it was
very funny to other cloud guys. _shrugs, goes back to programming_

